# Kara-nuri Closed End..



## chriselle (Apr 29, 2010)

A lady client ordered this one.  Black and red urushi with a layer of gold dust in between.  The third pic is a close-up of the mottled pattern....sure is fun to do.   Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bree (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a real beauty!  What a great job!  Excellent.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Whaler (Apr 29, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## creativewriting (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful pen.  The Urushi is great...I have seen a lot more of this recently.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a very nice pen. I hope she loves it.. Nicely Done.


----------



## PaulSF (Apr 29, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!  That's the kind of work that really inspires me to try harder.


----------



## pensmyth (Apr 29, 2010)

Extremely beautiful. How do you make the blank?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 29, 2010)

and we are still waiting on the Urushi Tutorial!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


Great looking pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 29, 2010)

You might have had fun doing this one but boy did I have fun looking at it:worship:!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## broitblat (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful - I really enjoy what you do with urushi

 -Barry


----------



## David Keller (Apr 29, 2010)

It's beautiful.  Count me as an urushi fan!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful Urushi pen Chris . I'm gonna take some time and learn the Urushi technique . What are you mixing in with the base coat to get the mottling , eggs ?


----------



## chriselle (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, thank you everbody. It's really hard to capture the depth and pattern with a photo....(I suck at photography despite having a pretty decent camera). You find yourself just zoning out staring at the ins and out of the patterns and like a nice burl or a worthless wood you never know what kind of pattern is going to appear. 




PaulSF said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! That's the kind of work that really inspires me to try harder.


 
And those are the kind of words that inspire me to try harder:wink:...thank you.



pensmyth said:


> Extremely beautiful. How do you make the blank?


 
OK...You asked for it...:biggrin:

The blank material is hard Sakura. The reasons I use this are because I have a bunch of it, it's tight grained like maple, easy to turn, lightweight, and stable. But you can use any material. Urushi sticks to ANYTHING!!

There are two base coats of black urushi. On that, thick.. REALLY goopy black urushi is "splotched" haphazardly using a Loufa (sp?) sponge creating lots of valleys and hills. Once that cures a bit but still sticky pure gold powder is lightly brushed on. That is set to cure for a few days. Then a thin coat of clear is wiped on and set away to cure. Then using charcoal lubricated with olive oil some of the the high spots are knocked down. Then a thin layer of the black followed by red and red again. Between each layer you are keeping the high spots knocked down and building up the lowspots. On this pen it's about a 3 week process which is pretty quick on an Urushi timeline.




Russianwolf said:


> and we are still waiting on the Urushi Tutorial!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Great looking pen.


 
I promise sir...I will get one done.:wink:


----------



## chriselle (Apr 29, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Beautiful Urushi pen Chris . I'm gonna take some time and learn the Urushi technique . What are you mixing in with the base coat to get the mottling , eggs ?


 
No, that's a little different technique that will leave you with a very pronounced pattern.  This is a little more subtle.  Just dab the urushi on with a sponge or loufa.  For a slightly more dynamic or repetative pattern put a full coat of urushi and sprinkle small beads or seeds or pebbles even all over the blank.  Once cured scrape them off with a wooden spatula and you are left with a fantastic moonscape.  When I get around to doing a tutorial I'll probably do one with this technique.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW, very nice.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 29, 2010)

That is a beautiful pen!


----------

